

Internal coding sprints at startups - stefanobernardi
http://bernardi.me/2012/05/on-internal-coding-sprints-at-startups/

======
joezydeco
Old boring words that turn off investors: crunch, death march.

Cool new word: code sprint! Cha-ching!

